# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  εύρεση smd ασφάλειας

## passer07

Καλημέρα,  προσπαθώ να βρω σε κάποιο καταστημα ασφάλεια smd 10Α  ,  επάνω αναγράφει Ε10Α

ως τώρα έχοντας πάρει σχεδόν παντού τηλ . ή δεν έχουν στοκ ή δεν εμπρευονυται smd εξαρτηματα . Τόσο παράξενη τιμή είναι ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnkou

Παρε μια γυαλινη 10Α σπαστη και κολλησε το συρματακι πουχει μεσα πανω στην smd ή αν την εχεις ξεκολλησει στην πλακετα κατευθειαν.

----------

